# Dates



## larshgf

When expressing dates in modern greek there seems to be not only one opportunity. 
I wonder if these alternatives can be used and which of these are most common?

24 April
1. στις είκοσι τέσσερις του Απριλίου
2. είκοσι τέσσερις του Απριλίου
3. είκοσι τέσσερις Απριλίου

1 April
1. την πρώτη του Απριλίου
2. πρώτη του Απριλίου
3. πρώτη Απριλίου


----------



## Perseas

Τhe phrases without "στις", "την" are colloquial/casual language.


----------



## sotos

στις and την is needed when you refer to an action related to that day. The number 3 is more common if you just say the date.


----------



## larshgf

sotos said:


> στις and την is needed when you refer to an action related to that day


you mean like these: ?
έφυγε την 1η (πρώτη) Απριλίου
Θα έρθει στις δέκα Aπριλίου
γεννήθηκε στις πέντε Μαϊου



sotos said:


> The number 3 is more common if you just say the date.



Is the date less formal (more colloquial) when used without _του?
είκοσι τέσσερις Απριλίου
πρώτη Απριλίου_

Do you have to use _του_ when it is not a specific month, like:
_έφυγε την πρώτη του μινός ?_


----------



## larshgf

When you are asking for the day of the month (date) I found these in a grammar. What do you usually use in Greece? (some are probably formal rather than colloquial, some might be out-dated?):

Πόσο / Πόσες του μηνός έχουμε σήμερα;
Πόσο έχουμε σήμερα;
Πόσο έχει ο μήνας σήμερα;
Τι ημερομηνία έχουμε σήμερα;


----------



## sotos

larshgf said:


> you mean like these: ?
> έφυγε την 1η (πρώτη) Απριλίου


 Yes





> Is the date less formal (more colloquial) when used without _του?_


_ No, the opposite._




> Do you have to use _του_ when it is not a specific month, like:
> _έφυγε την πρώτη του μινός ?_


 Yes (του μηνός)


----------



## Perseas

larshgf said:


> When you are asking for the day of the month (date) I found these in a grammar. What do you usually use in Greece? (some are probably formal rather than colloquial, some might be out-dated?):
> 
> 1.Πόσο / Πόσες του μηνός έχουμε σήμερα;
> 2.Πόσο έχουμε σήμερα;
> 3.Πόσο έχει ο μήνας σήμερα;
> 4.Τι ημερομηνία έχουμε σήμερα;


All are used. The first one is the less frequent in my experience, and the 2nd and 3rd the most common.


----------



## larshgf

Thank you Sotos an Perseus for your fine answers!


----------



## Andrious

Have in mind that all months but August have two forms. See here . The first one is more formal.


----------



## Helleno File

Andrious said:


> Have in mind that all months but August have two forms. See here . The first one is more formal.



Thanks for the reminder Andrious.  I'm only vaguely aware of the second less formal group.  Are they fairly common? I might have to start to learn them and πιο δύσκολα start to use them instead of the group I learnt early on... Φλεβάρης


----------



## Andrious

Well, they are both quite common, and as the first one is more formal, you will find it in newspapers, websites etc. The only one that sounds rare to me is "Οχτώβρης". I think you´ll only find it in poems etc.


----------

